# How Lond Between Dumps?



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi all we are going to go on a camping trip for 5 nights at a camp ground that does not have any hookups so will be dry camping. I have a 23rs and was wondering how long I can expect to go before I have to dump the Gray or black tanks? There well be 2 adults and 1 teenager.

Also when the monitor hits 4 LED's do I have to dump it right away or is there a little extra room, how accurate is this monitor?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

It all depends on how much your family uses the bathroom
The gray will get full before the black tank
Black tank should be fine for 5 days
But the gray might nor make it
The LED's tell you roughly how much is in there
But if you dump as soon as it hits the 4th light I would dump

Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't know about your gauges but the one in my camper is not very close at all. If we are easy on the water usage, take short "Navy" showers (get wet, turn off water, soap and shampoo, turn water on and rinse) we can get 3 days maybe 4 days on our gray water tank. Our camper is a 2005 and has 28 gallon gray water tank. The black water should make it for 5 days.

Gary


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Verstelle said:


> Also when the monitor hits 4 LED's do I have to dump it right away or is there a little extra room, how accurate is this monitor?


The LED's are general guides, but not totally accurate. For the grey tank, at 4 LEDs it's close to full, but should still have a little room. You'll know it's really full when it starts backing up in the tub.







Making sure everyone (esp. the teenagers







) takes navy showers will help to stretch it out. Another thing that will help is if you can minimize dish washing inside the trailer - use the outside kitchen sink instead and then save the dish water to use for dousing the campfire at the end of the night.








Is there a dump station at the campground? If so, get a blue tote tank like these that you can use to empty the grey tank when needed.

The black tank will probably be OK for 5 days. If there are alternative bathroom facilities (AKA outhouses







), encouraging their use during the day will help.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

When the water stops draining out of the tub, it's time to dump!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We have 5 kids and can make it a week if we are careful. We wash dishes outside in small wash tubs and that really helps on the gray tank. We usually camp where there are flush toilets and showers nearby. The little guys get a "Navy shower" in the TT, the rest of us go to the CG shower facilities.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

By "dry" camping do you mean a remote site?

If so, then here are a few tips

1) Shower outside in a bathing suit. 
2) Buy a 10-15 gallon grey water container and take the water away from camp to dump.
3) If you have really dirty dishes, just bring them home and toss in the dishwasher and repack later.
4) Flashlights will help save a lot of your battery.
5 Take long walks in nature if you have the need to return some of the beer back to nature. The "other" business belongs in the black tank only (IMHO)

Enjoy the trip....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We have a tougher time with our tanks while dry camping. The 28krs has two 20 gallon grey tanks...one for the kitchen and the other for the bathroom sink/shower. We were told that they had to split the tank because of the axel? Not sure what the exact reason was for this. While dry camping with 2 adults and one child, we were able to get 3 days of "Navy" showers in before the grey tank was 3/4 full and I'm sure we could have gotten away with one more day. I would think that with being really careful with water consumption that you should be able to pull off 4-5 days on the grey since yours is 28. Our other grey tank for the galley was barely 1/4 full and I think our black tank after 3 days was only 1/2 full.

Is there a dump station on the premises? If so, at least having to dump the tanks wouldn't be that bad. The closest dump station to where we dry camped was about 8 miles away up the freeway.

A couple of tips, use paper and plastic everything and try not to have to wash too many utensils and pans. I wipe everything out with paper towels before doing a very quick wash and rinse in a dish pan outside.

If there is no fresh water fill available (cause there was none where we were), a very useful item that I purchased is a 5 gallon Rubbermaid water jug with the spigot on the bottom front, got it for $19.99 at Target in the cooler section. We place it on a small table and use that for hand washing and quick rinses outside. I fill it with hose water before leaving home. I also fill an extra 5 gallon plastic jug of water before we leave and use that to refill the Rubbermaid jug.

Maybe others here have better tips, but this is what has worked for us so far.

Hope this info helps you in some way








Dawn


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone I feel a better knowing that I might make it. We will have Bathrooms and showers at the campground and my specs say that I have 40 gallon gray and black tanks. The only problem is the campground does not have a dump station so I have to dump at a Gas station outside of the CG and I'm sure I would have to pay. Paying is not a problem but having to break camp to dump than reset up is not something I want to do.

Again thanks for all the tips


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

As you can see, Verstelle, it's all in how good you are at conserving.

My son and I try to avoid using the Outback bathroom as much as possble, which can help a lot.
I would also suggest using paper plates and plastic utinsels that don't need to be washed.
Navy showers, if you must (Hey, your camping, you can go a couple of days if you have too!)
And if possible, get a tote for the gray water. I would suggest a four wheel version. Those two wheel totes are heavy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

What more can I add? We made it 3 nights over the 4th of July w/o breaking camp to dump. Even with "navy" showers we just made it with the gray tank but had room on the black tank. Maybe it was the DW washing pans after breakfast while I was busy filling the black tank.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The paper plates also make for good fire starting material...it is win/win when using them.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

With the newer 40 gallon holding tanks (mine are only 28), you should be fine on the black. But if where you are going to be camping is hot, you may need an extra dose of chemical to hold down the odors. Also, use the minimum water necessary for flushing. A trick we have used when staying on non-sewer sites, is to borrow from the "Meet the Fokkers"...."If it is yellow, let it mellow. If it is brown, flush it on down."
As for the gray, we can't go a day, leave alone 5, without dumping the tank. Since it is just sink and shower water, maybe some of the nearby trees need watering...or a weed patch....or an abandoned ground squirrel hole. Of course, these activities may not be 100% legal, so they are best performed after dark. And remember; you didn't hear it from me.









Bob


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

It all does depend on usage, especially who is doing the usage. Our first trip was just an overnighter, but the tt was new to the kids, with a 'cool' toilet to play with. After that one night we had 1/3 of a tank of water left and our black tank was 2/3 of the way full. Over the July 4 weekend we did much better on a 4 nighter, we did much better, though. Black tank only 1/3 full, galley 1/3, and shower pretty much full (wasn't backing up yet). We did run out of water though, put an additional 15 gallons in the tank on Monday (borrowed from another RV) and totally ran out of water around noon on tuesday.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Since there are bathrooms and showers at the CG, you should be fine. I have the 30' 5'er with the same tanks as you and we went for over a week with our camper. But, we used the bathroom only at night, doing a quick flush for yellow. We also avoided doing #2 in the camper since there was a bathroom for that. We also took our heavy duty showers at the bathhouse, but did use the Outback showers for washing up before going to bed. But we did not cook that week. Paper plates and plastic looks good and who wants to be doing dishes when your our enjoying yourself anyway? Should be fine.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> (Hey, your camping, you can go a couple of days if you have too!)
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Not in my camper. My wife would make me sleep in the tv.









Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Lmbevard said:


> Since there are bathrooms and showers at the CG, you should be fine. I have the 30' 5'er with the same tanks as you and we went for over a week with our camper. But, we used the bathroom only at night, doing a quick flush for yellow. We also avoided doing #2 in the camper since there was a bathroom for that. We also took our heavy duty showers at the bathhouse, but did use the Outback showers for washing up before going to bed. But we did not cook that week. Paper plates and plastic looks good and who wants to be doing dishes when your our enjoying yourself anyway? Should be fine.


If there are bathrooms and showers at your campground, then I'd think you could go for at least 8-10 days. Only use the Outbackâ€™s toilet at night and you'll be in great shape.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

skippershe said:


> We have a tougher time with our tanks while dry camping. The 28krs has two 20 gallon grey tanks...one for the kitchen and the other for the bathroom sink/shower. We were told that they had to split the tank because of the axel? Dawn


Dawn, with 2 gray water tanks you may want to equalize the tanks on some trips so you don't have to dump as often.

Buy one of those slide valves that attaches to the end of your dump tube (make sure it is closed) and then pull both gray water valves. The water will flow from the shower tank to the galley tank giving you a few more showers.

I've got family with the same set up and it saves trips to the dump station.

-Matt


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Get a blue tote and you'll never have to worry. On July 28, we will be leaving for another two weeks of boondocking on Lake George - we never have a problem. I just use the tote every 2 or 3 days and we're fine. Of course, we "shower" in the lake every day. Some folks are queasy about using the blue tote for the black tank (I won't mention any wussy names) but it's never gonna be used for potable water so what's the big deal? We've been boondocking for weeks at a time for years and there's no problem using the blue tote to dump.

Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Get a blue tote and you'll never have to worry. On July 28, we will be leaving for another two weeks of boondocking on Lake George - we never have a problem. I just use the tote every 2 or 3 days and we're fine. Of course, we "shower" in the lake every day. Some folks are queasy about using the blue tote for the black tank (I won't mention any wussy names) but it's never gonna be used for potable water so what's the big deal? We've been boondocking for weeks at a time for years and there's no problem using the blue tote to dump.
> 
> Scott


Whew...the smell would drive away campers for miles.

Only grey water dumping for me while camping.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Get a blue tote and you'll never have to worry. On July 28, we will be leaving for another two weeks of boondocking on Lake George - we never have a problem. I just use the tote every 2 or 3 days and we're fine. Of course, we "shower" in the lake every day. Some folks are queasy about using the blue tote for the black tank (I won't mention any wussy names) but it's never gonna be used for potable water so what's the big deal? We've been boondocking for weeks at a time for years and there's no problem using the blue tote to dump.
> 
> Scott


That is a "Rite of Passage" to dump your black tank into a tote. Especially if your tote can't hold it all, and it takes two trips. (you discover it can't hold it all after it has blown a little out the vent) After you have done that, then nothing will ever bother you again, black tank wise. Heck, you will throw away those plastic gloves and do it bare-handed from then on. Even drink a beer and snack on some chips and bean dip while draining the tank.









Bob


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Get a blue tote and you'll never have to worry. On July 28, we will be leaving for another two weeks of boondocking on Lake George - we never have a problem. I just use the tote every 2 or 3 days and we're fine. Of course, we "shower" in the lake every day. Some folks are queasy about using the blue tote for the black tank (I won't mention any wussy names) but it's never gonna be used for potable water so what's the big deal? We've been boondocking for weeks at a time for years and there's no problem using the blue tote to dump.
> 
> Scott


Whew...the smell would drive away campers for miles.

Only grey water dumping for me while camping.
[/quote]
Naaah, I use a lot of chemicals and it only smells for a few minutes while venting the tote to fill er up. I make ffooffies worse than that.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> Get a blue tote and you'll never have to worry. On July 28, we will be leaving for another two weeks of boondocking on Lake George - we never have a problem. I just use the tote every 2 or 3 days and we're fine. Of course, we "shower" in the lake every day. Some folks are queasy about using the blue tote for the black tank (I won't mention any wussy names) but it's never gonna be used for potable water so what's the big deal? We've been boondocking for weeks at a time for years and there's no problem using the blue tote to dump.
> 
> Scott


That is a "Rite of Passage" to dump your black tank into a tote. Especially if your tote can't hold it all, and it takes two trips. (you discover it can't hold it all after it has blown a little out the vent) After you have done that, then nothing will ever bother you again, black tank wise. Heck, you will throw away those plastic gloves and do it bare-handed from then on. Even drink a beer and snack on some chips and bean dip while draining the tank.









Bob
[/quote]

Why do I know get the impression you'd be a real fun guy to camp with?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> Get a blue tote and you'll never have to worry. On July 28, we will be leaving for another two weeks of boondocking on Lake George - we never have a problem. I just use the tote every 2 or 3 days and we're fine. Of course, we "shower" in the lake every day. Some folks are queasy about using the blue tote for the black tank (I won't mention any wussy names) but it's never gonna be used for potable water so what's the big deal? We've been boondocking for weeks at a time for years and there's no problem using the blue tote to dump.
> 
> Scott


That is a "Rite of Passage" to dump your black tank into a tote. Especially if your tote can't hold it all, and it takes two trips. (you discover it can't hold it all after it has blown a little out the vent) After you have done that, then nothing will ever bother you again, black tank wise. Heck, you will throw away those plastic gloves and do it bare-handed from then on. Even drink a beer and snack on some chips and bean dip while draining the tank.









Bob
[/quote]

Oh Man! That is just wrong!

The next thing you are going to be telling us is that you carry bucketfuls of it into your house bathroom to dump the black tank while at home.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Get a blue tote and you'll never have to worry. On July 28, we will be leaving for another two weeks of boondocking on Lake George - we never have a problem. I just use the tote every 2 or 3 days and we're fine. Of course, we "shower" in the lake every day. Some folks are queasy about using the blue tote for the black tank (I won't mention any wussy names) but it's never gonna be used for potable water so what's the big deal? We've been boondocking for weeks at a time for years and there's no problem using the blue tote to dump.
> 
> Scott


That is a "Rite of Passage" to dump your black tank into a tote. Especially if your tote can't hold it all, and it takes two trips. (you discover it can't hold it all after it has blown a little out the vent) After you have done that, then nothing will ever bother you again, black tank wise. Heck, you will throw away those plastic gloves and do it bare-handed from then on. Even drink a beer and snack on some chips and bean dip while draining the tank.









Bob
[/quote]

Oh Man! That is just wrong!

The next thing you are going to be telling us is that you carry bucketfuls of it into your house bathroom to dump the black tank while at home.









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
I think I would have to have a few shots of tequila first, before attempting the "bucket brigrade".


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> . . . and snack on some chips and bean dip while draining the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But . . . . . . . . . . . . . aren't the chips and bean dip the main cause for the tank being filled in the first place?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Morrowmd said:


> We have a tougher time with our tanks while dry camping. The 28krs has two 20 gallon grey tanks...one for the kitchen and the other for the bathroom sink/shower. We were told that they had to split the tank because of the axel? Dawn


Dawn, with 2 gray water tanks you may want to equalize the tanks on some trips so you don't have to dump as often.

Buy one of those slide valves that attaches to the end of your dump tube (make sure it is closed) and then pull both gray water valves. The water will flow from the shower tank to the galley tank giving you a few more showers.

I've got family with the same set up and it saves trips to the dump station.

-Matt
[/quote]
Hi Matt,
I just saw your reply...that's a great idea, I'm going to look for those slide valves








Thanks!
Dawn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> . . . and snack on some chips and bean dip while draining the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But . . . . . . . . . . . . . aren't the chips and bean dip the main cause for the tank being filled in the first place?








[/quote]
like they say you make the mess you clean up the mess









Don


----------

